# 3 Pound Venison/Bacon Blend Juicy Lucy Burger



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 15, 2019)

So there I was...

Waiting for Monday Night Football and decided I wanted a burger.  I had some of my homemade Venison/Bacon blend thawed out (two 1 pound chubs), and decided I wanted burgers.  Then I decided I would make one giant burger, because why not!?  I originally just made a giant patty and then started texting @bvbull200 and we decided that a Giant cheese stuffed Juicy Lucy style burger was needed.  So the following happened:


*Cook Details:*

Date: 10/14/2019
Meat: Homemade Venison Bacon Blend
Weight: ~3 pounds total (2 pounds venison, ~1 pound cheese)
Rub: Pitfaced On Point
Cooker: Pitts & Spitts Maverick 1250
Pellets: B&B Post Oak
Temp: 325°F
Cook Time Brisket: 75 minutes
Rest Time Brisket: not long...



One pound top and bottom with a ton of cheese in there.  I pressed the cheese in firm.  Probably close to 1 pound of cheese...  That is a full sized dinner plate too.  I tossed some seasoning on the cheese as well for some more internal flavor action.









Sealed up










Seasoned with Pitfaced On Point rub (Can't recommend enough!)










Onto the pit











75 mins later.  That barq!










And the Money Shot...











*Final Thoughts:*

Overall, I am very happy with this cook.  The cheese wasn't the best selection for this as it melted a lot and just kinda plopped out when sliced.  I tried for an epic gif... and it was anticlimactic.  Next time, I'll do a cream cheese Velveeta mix.  I cooked to an IT of 155°F and let it rest for about 10 minutes.  The venison blend has bacon ground up and mixed in so I fail safe and try to take it to or above 160°F.  I know it's cured and really mostly the fat I used in the mix, but it didn't harm the end product any.  The Burger was still plenty moist and amazing.  I did not attempt to flip the burger, I just let it ride. 

The Barq/Crust was amazing.  The Rub is a Pepper forward with a wonderfully balanced savory blend on the back.  I have had nothing this rub isn't good on.  I haven't tried it on shoe leather... but I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't good 

Let's just say the remainder of the football game was a bit slower for me but it was oh so worth it.

Cheers Y'all


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2019)

Awesome!!
Don't think I ever saw a "Juicy-Lucy-Meatloaf" before, but I love it!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice cook man! Haven't had a good juicy lucy burger in a long time. That might need to change


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks Great! What is your venison-bacon ratio in your burger as I would like to try it and deer season is here!

Barry.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice job Misplaced looks really good!

LIKE!

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2019)

Awesome Burger!
Now to find a bun to fit it.
*Like!*


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> Don't think I ever saw a "Juicy-Lucy-Meatloaf" before, but I love it!!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear!

  Meatloaf was what my dad called it too!  I stand by Big @$$ Burger 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice cook man! Haven't had a good juicy lucy burger in a long time. That might need to change



Same here.  Had been too long.  Truth be told... I still half of this one for later today.



biteme7951 said:


> Looks Great! What is your venison-bacon ratio in your burger as I would like to try it and deer season is here!
> 
> Barry.



Thank you!

I did 70/30 and used the Wright Bacon Ends and Pieces for this.  Ground up and mixed in.  I think it's a good ratio and still lets the Venison shine.  Good luck this season!  I go in December again.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Misplaced looks really good!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John



Thank you!  was really happy with most of it and looking forward to mixing it up next time.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Awesome Burger!
> Now to find a bun to fit it.
> *Like!*


Thanks Chili.

I wanted to make one for it but didn't have the motivation this time.  But there will be a next time   It did stand well enough on it's own though this time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2019)

These big burgers always remind me of a BIG BURGER I ate in a Nebraska truck stop.
They called it the BIG BERTHA.
Total weight 6lbs!
1lb Bun, 1lb Veggies, 1 lb Cheese and 3 lbs of Burger.

I had one hour, I barely finished it without puking.
Been there done that, they have the picture and I have the t-shirt.
I can't eat like that anymore.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> These big burgers always remind me of a BIG BURGER I ate in a Nebraska truck stop.
> They called it the BIG BERTHA.
> Total weight 6lbs!
> One pound Bun, one pound Veggies, 1 lb Cheese 3 lb Burger.
> ...




That sounds like a beast!  Not sure I would even attempt that these days... I mean, if conditions were right, but I'm leaning No right now


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2019)

I tried and failed the Big Texan steakhouse, 72oz challenge.
Got the 4.5lb steak down and hit The Wall, no way I could eat the Sides.
The thought of another bite made me want to retch.

Those eating adventures were back in my early 30s, no way I'd even attempt  them now.

List that stuff under, 
'Things Truck Drivers Do When Their Wives Aren't There to Say "No."'


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I tried and failed the Big Texan steakhouse, 72oz challenge.
> Got the 4.5lb steak down and hit The Wall, no way I could eat the Sides.
> The thought of another bite made me want to retch.
> 
> ...


That one is still on my list.  The sides are the daunting part for sure.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I tried and failed the Big Texan steakhouse, 72oz challenge.
> Got the 4.5lb steak down and hit The Wall, no way I could eat the Sides.
> The thought of another bite made me want to retch.
> 
> ...




Chile,

Yea if only we were younger I could eat the $hit out of those big steaks and burgers, now I am a freaking wimp....


John


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2019)

What's that old Burger King commercial say "It takes two hands to handle a whopper" Well Misplaced I think you've got them beat. That burger look fabulous. 

Things are always bigger in Texas is proven correct again.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> What's that old Burger King commercial say "It takes two hands to handle a whopper" Well Misplaced I think you've got them beat. That burger look fabulous.
> 
> Things are always bigger in Texas is proven correct again.
> 
> ...


Thank Chris.  Next one will be complete with bun and fixings I think.

I still need to do that Ranch Kettle Pork Belly Burnt End cook.  You ever gonna come through CenTex?!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 16, 2019)

Since I travel around the country I have had a chance to eat at some good hole in the wall spots. A few years ago I ate at Matt's in Minneapolis where the Juicy Lucy was born. Cool hole in the wall spot. It was packed. The burger was good. Not the best I ever had but I would definitely go again.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Since I travel around the country I have had a chance to eat at some good hole in the wall spots. A few years ago I ate at Matt's in Minneapolis where the Juicy Lucy was born. Cool hole in the wall spot. It was packed. The burger was good. Not the best I ever had but I would definitely go again.


If I'm ever up that way it's on my list to stop into.  Lots of cheese based food up there


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I still need to do that Ranch Kettle Pork Belly Burnt End cook. You ever gonna come through CenTex?!



Really looking forward to the PBBEs on the ranch. That is going to be amazing. As for coming thru Texas it has been discussed. The wife is retired(early) and I'm a few short years away. So we've been researching places to call home. I think we're going to visit the Virginas and Tennessee next year. Maybe the year after we will make a trek thru Texas.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Oct 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Really looking forward to the PBBEs on the ranch. That is going to be amazing. As for coming thru Texas it has been discussed. The wife is retired(early) and I'm a few short years away. So we've been researching places to call home. I think we're going to visit the Virginas and Tennessee next year. Maybe the year after we will make a trek thru Texas.
> 
> Chris


Although we are currently building a house in PA...we are also contemplating TN for retirement...that could change if my daughter goes to East Carolina Univ and she stays there.  Then we might end up with 1 kid in NH and the other in NC..as long as it is not here on Long Island I am fine with that.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 16, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> If I'm ever up that way it's on my list to stop into.  Lots of cheese based food up there


If you get to MN make sure you have both fried and broiled Walleye. Best fish I ever ate.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Really looking forward to the PBBEs on the ranch. That is going to be amazing. As for coming thru Texas it has been discussed. The wife is retired(early) and I'm a few short years away. So we've been researching places to call home. I think we're going to visit the Virginas and Tennessee next year. Maybe the year after we will make a trek thru Texas.
> 
> Chris



My friend just bought a house so I'm sure a ranch full of PBBEs would be a good gift!  It's on the list!

I've only driven through TN and the VAs but TN sounds like a good place.



Hawging It said:


> If you get to MN make sure you have both fried and broiled Walleye. Best fish I ever ate.



Looove walleye.  Grew up on it and miss it greatly. I still get some shipments when people back home are feeling generous.


----------

